# Pickle Dog



## BigAL (Apr 14, 2010)

Here is a site.  Ben's Biz Blog: The 'Dogs Are In A Pickle


Anyone tried this?  Ever done dill pickles on the grill or smoker?  I've heard it's good, but I've never put them on the smoker/grill.

The pickle dog looks interesting.  Heard about it on the radio, Bob & Tom show.


----------



## getoutamykitchen (Apr 14, 2010)

It looks awesome! I may have to try that.


----------



## Andy M. (Apr 14, 2010)

That's something I'd eat.


----------



## GrillingFool (Apr 14, 2010)

Gonna try that too!

Dill pickle slices are EXCELLENT on pizza, too!


----------

